# Doberman vs standard poodle.



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

This is a poodle group and you'll probably be more likely to find someone who prefers dobes in a dobe group.

Poodles aren't particularly high maintenance. I had German shorthairs before I had poodles. My spouse prefers the lack of dog hair in the house and the lower energy level. I do have to drop my dog at the groomers periodically and spend a few minutes trimming between professional grooms (my preference, the dogs could also go to the groomer for touch ups) but that's not onerous. In fact it's easier than maintaining a house and clothes with a shedding dog. 

I have had people say odd things to me because they think that poodles are "snobs" or otherwise different from straight coated dogs, but that's just confusion from the silly way poodles are portrayed in cartoons and movies. In reality they like to roll on dead animals as much as any dog.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dobermans are very intimidating looking dogs for many people. Have you considered if that would impact how your children’s friends and parents may view your dog? They were bred to be a scary guard dog.


----------



## ihavestandards (Jul 27, 2020)

A doberman attacked my standard poodle once. We were at the dog park and the owner called my poodle over to pet it and her doberman attacked, unprovoked. The owners made it seem like it was not the first time their dog attacked someone and immediately offered to pay when my dog needed surgery. I wouldn't consider them a "lower maintenance" dog compared to a poodle. They are prone to aggression so they will need considerable more training than a poodle and will always be a liability. They are on the list of breeds that causes your renter's or homeowner's insurance to increase. There is also one in my neighborhood that lunges and snarls when we walk by it and the owner always says "he's friendly." Sure Jan. 🙄

I would never get one.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I believe Dobermans are one of the least healthy breeds, very prone to early death from heart attacks  

That would take them off my list. 

I believe @dogsavvy used to breed them? But stopped because of some heartbreak. She could probably comment on the similarities and differences between the breeds. 

There's an unofficial outcross program going on with Dobermans to try and restore some genetic diversity and vigour. If I wanted a dobie, I'd probably want a non-kennel club registered Dobie from that project. 









The Project


A non-doberman is bred to a doberman to produce the first generation ("F1") outcross litter An F1 dog is bred to a doberman to produce the second generation ("F2") and first backcross litter...



www.dobermanpreservationproject.com


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I've met lovely dobermans and heard of not so lovely dobermans. I'm not in the sort of position to deal with all the baggage that comes with owning one. Especially the heartbreak from the health issues. If you really want to go that route you would need to ask a dobie forum and really think about whether your life is stable enough to be sure you'll be able to keep it for the life of the dog. You can't rent with them, and insurance is considerably more to have one. You would have to be very careful about the breeder too. Work has been put in to breed out the instability they developed after their last popularity boom, but not all breeders do the work.

A poodle can be as high maintenance or low maintenance as you decide to make it. I shave mine with a 10 blade every couple of months and just leave the ears, tail, and topknot fluffy. Takes a couple of hours for the shave down and a few minutes every couple of days to maintain what I leave fluffy. They can be high energy dogs and they do need your attention, but not any more than a doberman - less in some ways.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The rate of DCM is truly alarming for Dobermans.

*Prevalence of disease*
Dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) is a common disease in Dobermans. In a study surveying Dobermans >6years of age, 44% of dogs were affected. If Dobermans of all ages were assessed then 58% had signs of disease. It was reported that both male and female dogs were equally affected although males tended to show signs of disease at an earlier age.
Dilated Cardiomyopathy (DCM) Disease In Dobermans | Vets Now (vets-now.com)

UF to study fatal heart disease in Doberman pinschers
The inherited disorder can cause sudden death or can eventually lead to congestive heart failure
November 27, 2018
The influence of genetic mutations on the development of dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) in Doberman pinschers is the focus of a new study.
A potentially fatal heart disease, dilated cardiomyopathy affects *nearly half *of all Doberman pinschers, and strikes this breed more than any other. The inherited disorder can cause sudden death, or can eventually lead to congestive heart failure.
Conducted by researchers at the University of Florida (UF) College of Veterinary Medicine, the trial will follow 300 dogs over their lifetime, with screening tests, owner surveys, and outcomes recorded for each dog.
UF to study fatal heart disease in Doberman pinschers (veterinarypracticenews.ca)

An older study in Europe
Prevalence of dilated cardiomyopathy in Doberman Pinschers in various age groups - PubMed (nih.gov)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I like the look of dobermans but my homeowners insurance does not. My brother had does for many years, the first was a really nice rescue and well mannered, had a great personality. The 2nd not so much his temperament was fine with them but no one could visit and he passed early due to bad heart. I think if you want to learn more about robes a dose forum would be more helpful as they have first hand experience. I do think some in this group had both.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I really like Dobermans. They have really gotten a bad rap regarding temperament and careless breeding has resulted in horrible health problems. The ones I have been around have been gentle and affectionate.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

We had a few dobermans years ago that were wonderful dogs but I prefer poodles. I found the poodles temperament more reliable around strangers and while our dobermans were big lovable sucks around us they were suspicious of strangers and we had to be really careful when people visited or when we walked the dogs. They were doing their job because the doberman Is bred as a guard dog but I prefer low shed fun loving poodles that will still bark if something isn't right.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

nycas21 said:


> Anyone here choose or had a Doberman rather then a standard poodle due to the Doberman being a low maintenance dog etc and had children around the Doberman without any issues? Did your Doberman live in a big city?


Hey we have both!


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

ihavestandards said:


> A doberman attacked my standard poodle once. We were at the dog park and the owner called my poodle over to pet it and her doberman attacked, unprovoked. The owners made it seem like it was not the first time their dog attacked someone and immediately offered to pay when my dog needed surgery. I wouldn't consider them a "lower maintenance" dog compared to a poodle. They are prone to aggression so they will need considerable more training than a poodle and will always be a liability. They are on the list of breeds that causes your renter's or homeowner's insurance to increase. There is also one in my neighborhood that lunges and snarls when we walk by it and the owner always says "he's friendly." Sure Jan. 🙄
> 
> I would never get one.


We’ve had 2 Dobermans & they’re not aggressive at all. Actually every Doberman I’ve ever met was always friendly.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

There is another Poodle vs Doberman thread you could look at (sorry don't know how to link it).
I work in a vet clinic and most Dobes I see are friendly or even goofy- to the point I sometimes wonder how they were ever guard dogs.
As a breed of course there are considerable health issues- vonWillebrands is one I've seen recently, cancer is fairly common too. We see a few dilute Dobes and they are all hot messes. Even so, I feel that in my area the really unhealthy ones died out several years ago.
Personally, I have one standard poodle and while he is my favorite (don't tell the other dogs) I could not handle more than one due to grooming. And yes, part of that is because I choose to not shave him down regularly. Even so they need some brushing, unless you are at the groomer every 2 or 3 weeks which is not in my budget.
My other two dogs are Cane Corso. They have a similar background/use as Dobermans. All my dogs adore children (I have kids), but the poodle is more of a guard dog than the adult Corso, he is the one that would cause an issue if someone came in my house when I was not there.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I love Dobermans, but will probably never own one because of the risk of DCM. A friend of mine just lost her girl to it the other day. She was only nine, and lived less than a year from the time she was diagnosed. I know of other people who lost a dog to it. 

Of all the problems Dobes have, vWD is probably the least of them, and can be avoided by testing dogs and breeding affected or carrier dogs to clears. With DCM, although there are currently
two known genetic markers associated with it, there is no rhyme or reason to the way tested dogs develop DCM. 



PsychoBunny said:


> We’ve had 2 Dobermans & they’re not aggressive at all. Actually every Doberman I’ve ever met was always friendly.


My friend's dogs range from very social with other dogs to very selective about other dogs. As a breed, males tend to be same sex aggressive, and good breeders usually won't place a male puppy in a home that already has a male of any breed. 

If you want to learn more about Dobermans, then I suggest you check out PF's sister forum, DobermanTalk. Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Johanna said:


> I really like Dobermans. They have really gotten a bad rap regarding temperament and careless breeding has resulted in horrible health problems. The ones I have been around have been gentle and affectionate.


Yes totally true, his first was wonderful, very gentle and sweet, lived to be I think about 16 the had her at least 15 years, They also had a chicken farm at the time, she was fine never bothered the chicks and kept any unwanted critters away. The 2nd came from a BYB. but now being into beef cattle and his wife working as a vet tech they got into border collies. Also great dogs. I think they are on the 4th now and all work the cattle and goats too.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

ANY dog has the potential to be an a****. One of the meanest dogs I met was a male spoo who tried to kill Maizie when she was just a 6 month old baby. 

Personally, I have not met an aggressive Doberman yet, and the ones I have met either through volunteering at shelters or at dog events have been very sweet. However, the health issues and liability issues would surely rule me out from ever owning one (along with the number one reason that they are a breed I'm allergic to).


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

A well bred, well-trained adult Doberman is a fantastic dog. 

In my experience, while they are polite with strangers, they LOVE one person most deeply, and with that person they share their silly side. My late Doberman escaped DCM. He was an intact BYB Euro line Doberman I got out of rescue at 7 years old - so his mind was fully mature. He was a such a gentle soul with animals that my vet used him to socialize kittens. He had natural ears, and I find that regardless of behavior, people tend to be less frightened of natural eared Dobermans. They see them as hounds and interpret behavior accordingly. 

They're not an easy dog though. I can see how many people don't enjoy training them - you must be both firm and gentle and understand that they have a stubborn streak. They're not Labradors. These dogs make decisions and will intentionally not mind if they think you're missing what's obvious. Example: my late Doberman would switch his heel side if he didn't like who was approaching. And he would push you off the sidewalk to block you from the oncoming person. This didn't happen often, but when it did, I trusted his decision. Similarly, he would raise a ruckus when I got up on ladders. I've seen Dobermans try to fish children out of swimming pools. lol. I love them to pieces. I even love how they don't express much in their face. LOL. You have to read nuance with a mature Doberman. And their neediness/velcro tendencies are wonderful as well. Such wise, devoted dogs. 

But the health.....it's why I have chosen not to have another right now.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

We’ve had two Dobermans. Loved them but they shed so much! At least mine did. They have to be brushed at least every other day. We’ve also had two poodles. They are high maintenance but worth it. I love both breeds. I can’t choose but probably a poodle if I had to.


----------

